# Amador County, Shenandoah Valley. Are you guys nuts?



## stealthman_1 (May 2, 2004)

My wife and I just returned from a Saturday afternoon with some wine tasting and wine club pickups in the Shenandoah Valley and were blown away with the number of cyclists on the roads. We've never seen more than a lone cyclist or two on these roads on the weekend. It almost looked organized. 
What idiot puts riders on curvy roads with no shoulders in an area where 7 out of every 10 cars on the road between noon and 5:30 on Saturday and Sunday have a driver who's been drinking, many of which are legally drunk? 
This area is not Napa or Solvang with wide shoulders and good visibility...does anyone have any sense anymore? Now I know the guy who was riding middle of the lane on Steiner with his phone in his hand texting will post about his right to ride his bike on any public road he wants...but Darwin is waiting...:mad2:


----------



## KK29 (Nov 24, 2009)

It was a great ride. Sorry you had to go wine tasting instead. The roads were fine and no one was hurt. Even went for beers at Amador Brewing Company after. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

